

Boulder-Longmont Maglev Monorail - hankcharles
http://www.dailycamera.com/boulder-county-news/ci_23883824/boulder-longmont-commuters-could-see-fast-transport-demand

======
hankcharles
I love everything about this proposal is relatively low-cost and will utilize
technology in a way that will transform the relationship of the two
communities and solve a real growth issue: nasty conjestion on an relatively
new stretch of highway.

~~~
tubbzor
I completely agree. I'd love to see some major public transportation like this
around Colorado. Just last weekend my girlfriend and I took a day-trip to
Boulder from Fort Collins (through Longmont), and the congestion through
Longmont main streets is outrageous on the weekends. It would be ideal to just
drive to Longmont (about a 15-20 min drive from Fort Collins) and catch a tram
such as this to the Boulder/Denver area. Once you are in the city of Boulder,
most things are within decent walking distance. It would also be great for
daily commuters as I know some who commute from Longmont to Boulder/Denver and
visa versa.

